# DVD Datenbank auf Heimrechner



## mentizm (31. Mrz 2009)

Hi,
ich bin noch etwas neu in java (allgemein im programieren) ich hoffe ich mach hier keinen unnötigen thread auf, aber ich hab leider keine hilfen zu meinem thema gefunden! 

meine idee:

ich will ein programm schreiben, womit ich meine dvd verwalten kann, wie zb welche ich habe und an wen ich die dvd verliehen habe.

(was ich glaube garnicht so schwer zu programmieren ist, da ich ja hauptsächlich die sql abfragen in den java code mit einbauen muss)

das ich jdbc verwenden mus weiß ich auch schon.

hier nun mein hauptproblem:

ich würde das ganze gerne auf einer datenbank abspeichern... ich bin der meinung, dass ich auch alles als txt datei behandeln kann (text schreiben text auslesen, verändern und neu schreiben...), aber die variante finde ich jetzt nicht sehr gut!

also zurück zur datenbank... was nehme ich am besten XAMPP oder eine reine MYSQL datenbank ohne den xampp schnickschnack. und ganz wichtig ist wie richte ich so eine datenbank auf meinem rechner ein, so dass sie immer bei dem programmstart auch gestartet wird! gibt es hierfür irgendwo gute tutorials? wenn ja dann immer her damit.

ich lese auch alles gerne selber nach... brauche keine expliziete erklärung, aber bitte sagt mir wo ich das nachlesen kann (internet oder bücher).

danke im vorraus.


----------



## JanHH (31. Mrz 2009)

Etwas sehr allgemein, die Frage.. "ich bin neu beim programmieren, aber wie programmiere ich eine DVD-Verwaltung" im Forum "Datenbanken".. naja.

Ich würde glatt anregen, dass Du das erstmal in simplen Textdateien speicherst.. Es gibt sicher noch genug Baustellen in dem Programm, die Dich fordern werden, so dass man die Datenbankanbindung erstmal hintenan stellen würde. Ansonsten kann man gerade bei sowas auch sehr gut JPA/Hibernate benutzen.


----------



## homer65 (31. Mrz 2009)

Für eine möglichst wartungsfreie Datenbank kann man Apache Derby benutzen.


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mrz 2009)

das kommt jetzt drauf an, für eine kleine dvd verwalltung ist nich unbedingt eine mysql db notwendig.. sowas wie derby ist sicher sinnvoller.
aber, da du das programm sowieso nur für dich schreibst und man einen webserver, ftp server und datenbank sowieso öfter zum testen von irgenwelchen sachen brauchst, (ich zumindest) würd ich mir einfach xampp rauf geben. runterladen, installiern, starten.. das teil läuft in 3 minuten...


----------

